# Weekly competition 2009-33



## AvGalen (Aug 12, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F' U F' U' R U R2 U2 
*2. *U2 F' U R2 F' U' R' U 
*3. *U F2 R' U2 R' U F R2 
*4. *F2 U F' U' F U' R2 U' R 
*5. *R F2 R2 U R' U' R F2 R 

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D L' F R B2 F D' L F' R F2 R' 
*2. *U B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U' B2 D' F2 R' U2 R2 U B' U R2 B F' R' 
*3. *R2 U' B2 U R2 D F2 U' B2 R B' L R2 U B' R2 D L2 R U2 
*4. *L2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 F R B2 U' B U L2 F R2 F' 
*5. *L2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 F D R D2 U' F' L' B' F2 D2 R2 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw U2 Fw L F' Rw D2 Rw2 R' D' B2 Fw F2 Uw' L Uw' L' U Rw B2 L' Uw2 L2 Uw F2 Rw U2 L2 Uw' U' Fw2 Rw2 B U B' Uw Fw2 D Fw' Uw
*2. *B F' D2 Uw U Fw2 D Rw' U2 Fw2 R2 D2 L F2 Rw2 R2 B2 Fw F' L D' F' D2 Rw2 R U' L2 B2 Rw U' Fw' F' L' Fw' Rw' Fw' Rw2 D Uw Fw
*3. *R' Uw' L Uw U' L2 U' L' Rw B' D2 B' F' D' Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw F2 D' Rw2 Uw' U' Fw' D2 Rw2 R2 D L2 R' B2 L F2 Rw' Fw D' B F Uw2 Fw'
*4. *Rw2 B2 D Uw2 Rw' R D' F' L2 Rw' Uw' U B' F' L2 B' Uw' U Rw2 F D F D2 Uw' U Rw' B' U' B D' Fw R2 Uw B2 F' D Fw Uw B Fw'
*5. *D' U F2 R2 Uw U Fw2 F' Uw F' L2 D2 B Fw2 D2 U2 L' D' L2 Rw2 D' Uw2 F L2 R' Uw' F Rw2 Uw U2 Fw' F' Rw2 R B' L2 Rw2 D Uw' U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 F Lw' D2 Lw' R' D2 R2 B2 Bw D' R' Uw2 U' Lw' Bw2 Lw' R' Dw Uw2 U2 R2 Fw L2 Fw D2 U2 Lw D2 F L Bw2 Lw U F Lw Bw2 Uw B' Uw2 L Rw R2 D' Dw Rw B Rw2 R' D2 B2 Bw Dw Bw2 R F L' Uw' Rw2 U2
*2. *L' D2 U2 F' Uw Rw2 R Uw' U' Lw' D Rw2 Uw Fw D2 B' D' Dw Uw2 U' Bw' Dw Fw D' U' B2 U2 Fw' F2 Dw' R' U Lw2 Fw' D2 Bw' Fw Rw2 Uw Lw Dw2 Bw U' Lw' Uw L2 Uw B F D2 F' Dw U' Bw' Dw Bw L2 Lw Bw2 Fw
*3. *L2 Uw2 Rw' R F' Rw Fw' L Lw2 B2 Bw2 F' Lw2 Bw' Uw2 B Fw' Uw2 F Rw D' Bw' D2 F' Lw' Rw B2 Bw F Lw' R Bw' Uw Rw' R2 Bw2 Rw' F D2 L B2 R' Dw' B' U' Fw U2 R B2 Uw' Bw Fw' U L2 D2 Bw R' Dw2 Uw' U'
*4. *B Uw L Lw Rw' Uw' Fw2 D Rw D2 B2 U' R' Uw2 L2 D R' B' Dw' Lw' D2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Fw Dw2 L Bw2 L' Bw2 Rw' Dw F2 D2 Rw Bw2 D2 F2 L' Bw L Uw' Lw F2 Rw F2 L' D' Bw2 Fw' L' D2 Bw' F2 L Rw' F2 Lw F R'
*5. *Fw Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 U Lw Uw U2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw R2 D Dw' U' Bw' L2 Rw' R' Bw2 U F Lw F Dw B2 Uw L' Uw' U' Bw L2 R2 Fw Rw2 B Bw D2 Dw' Bw' F2 Uw' U L B Uw' B2 Dw2 U' Bw U' Lw Bw2 Fw2 U Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *B' 2F U 2B F2 L' 3F' 2L2 2U' 2B2 2D2 2F2 F D' 2D2 3U' L' 2R' B' F2 L D' L 2F2 3R2 2R2 2U2 2R2 2B L2 2R' 2B' 2F' 3U R 3U2 2U 2F' 2L' 2R2 D2 2U2 R2 2U U' B 2F' F L 3R' 2F2 U 3R B' 2F 3U' U2 2L 2R R2 F' 2D2 2U 2B' 3F F' D 3U2 3R 2B' D' 2B2 D' 2D 2U' 2R2 2D R' 2B 2R2
*2. *2D' 2L' 2D 2L' 2B2 3R' 2D R2 2D' 2B2 2R2 2F 2D2 2U2 2F L' 3U 2U' B2 2L2 D 3F L' R 2B 3F' 2F2 F2 2U2 2B 2F' F' 3U' F 2D2 3U2 2R 2U U2 R2 D' U' 2L2 R 2D L2 B2 2B L 2R U2 L2 2L2 2B2 F 3R2 3F 2D2 L2 2L2 3F' 2D 3U 3F' F' L2 3R2 2R2 R' 3F' 2F2 2D2 B2 R2 B2 2L' R 3U' 2U2 U'
*3. *L2 2R D2 2F 2L2 2R' R2 3F 2F2 U' 3R 2D 2L' R 2F 3R' 2R2 2D' 3F' L 3R2 D2 2D' 2B' 2F' U F' D' 2F 2D' 3U' B' 2R 2F' 2U 2R2 B 2F2 F 3U 2U2 3R' R' B' 3R 2R2 R2 3F2 R B D' 2B' U2 3R 3F 2F 3R2 D2 2D 3R 2B' 3U 2R' B2 2F' F 3R2 2U' 3F2 U 2R U' L R 2D2 3U 3F' 3R D2 2U'
*4. *2U L 2D2 U2 2R F' 2L2 U2 2F2 D2 3U' 2U2 2L U2 F 2D2 2U2 U' 3F' 2F' F 2L2 F L' 2R' R F 3U' B F2 2D' 2U 2R B' 3U2 2R' 2F D2 3U' 3F' 2U B2 L2 B' 3R D B' 2D2 F2 2L' 3U' 2F F' 2L 3R2 2R2 F2 3U 2L' D2 2F' 3U L2 2U2 F2 L2 2L 3R 2R R2 2D' 3R2 2D2 B' 2F2 3U 2U2 2F2 F2 2L
*5. *2B 3F2 R2 F2 2L' D2 3U' 3R' U2 B R D' 3U2 2F2 F2 2D' 2U2 U F2 U 3R' 3U 2L2 2U B2 L2 2F L' 2D' 2F2 2L' 2R F' 2R2 R B 2L2 2R2 F2 L 3F 2R2 R' D' 2U' 3R F' L' 3F 2D2 U' F' 3U2 3R2 2R' 2B 2D2 L' 2L2 3R 3U' 2L2 3R 2F' F 3R' R D' 2U' F 3R2 2U2 F 2D' 2U' U 3F2 3U' L' U

*7x7x7*
*1. *F2 2R' 3D' 3L 2D 3D' 3U2 U2 R' 3F2 3L2 B2 D 3D2 U' 3L 2D' 2U' B 2D L 2R' 3D2 2F 2R 2D' 2B2 L2 D' R D L2 3L 3R2 3B2 3D 3B' 2R' B2 2R2 D2 2L' F' 3R2 B 3F2 R 2U' 2L2 3L' 3U2 3B2 3L2 3B' F 3D' F2 3L2 2R' R' 2U2 B 3F2 L2 F' 2R' D2 F' U 3L2 2R' D2 U B 2B' F2 R2 3F' 2F' L 3F F2 3R 3F 2D' 2U2 3B 2L 3F 2L' D' R' 2D2 2U2 2R2 B' 2B2 3D 2B2 3B'
*2. *3F2 F 2R' R2 2D' 2U L 3F 3D 3F' 3L R' 3F' 3L' 3R D 2L 2B R' 3B2 3R 3F D 2D' 3D2 L2 2R' 2F 2L2 3L D2 3D' 2U' U2 2R 3F' 2L' 3R2 R2 D 2L D' 3L' 3D' 2U2 B2 3F' 2F R2 B2 3D 3U2 R 2B2 3U B' 3R 3B F 2R2 2D' 3U' 2U' 3R' 2D' R2 2D 3D' 3F 2L' 3F' D' 2L' 2B L 2L' 3R' 2R' 3U2 2U R' 2B 2F 2U2 R2 3D' 2R2 3D 2U' B 2B2 3B2 3D 2F' D' 3D2 R' 3F2 U' B
*3. *2F2 F' U 2R2 2U 3F2 F2 2L' 3F' 3D2 2U' U' 3R2 D 2D2 3U U' 2B 2L2 3F' 3D 3R 3U 3F' U 2L2 2R 2F 2R 3B' 3F 2R 3F2 L2 3L 3R2 R' B' 2F L 2F' 2U 3L2 2D2 3L 2R F2 L 2R2 2D2 2R2 U 3R B' 2B2 3U L2 3R' U' 2F2 3U 2F' 3D' 2U B' 3R 2R 2U2 3R2 3F L2 3F 2L2 3R' U' B2 F D2 3F' 2F' 3D2 2B F 3L' 2R2 3U2 3B' L' 3R 3U' F D2 2D2 3D' 3B F 3U B2 3L2 D'
*4. *2U2 3B L' 2R2 3U L 3L 3D 3R2 2D2 3U 2U F2 3R2 U2 2L 3L' R' D 2B2 2L' R2 F2 D2 2D' 2F2 L' 2R' 3B2 3R' 2D R F' U' L2 2F2 L' 3B2 2F' 2R 3F F 3D' 2U 2B' D2 2F 2D' 2U' 3L' D 2U 3F2 2D 3B 3U' L 2R' 3F' 2L2 3R' D 3B 3D2 F 3R2 3B2 3D' 2L 3L' 2R' F' 3D' B 3D2 2L2 2D2 2U2 U2 3B2 2F' 2L 3R' 2B 2R' 3D2 3R 2F 3D' 2U2 3L2 F' 3L 2D' 3F2 3U2 L' 3L 3B2 3L
*5. *2L' U F 2R2 B2 3B2 2L' 2D2 3D' U 2R' B2 3F2 D 3B' D2 3D 2U' R' 3U2 U 2L' 3R' 3U B' 3D 2F F' U 3B 3F' 2U L D' 3D 3U 2R2 2B' 2F U' B' 2D2 3U' 3F D 3U2 2F2 2U R' 3F2 2R2 B D' 3B' U 2L' 2D2 F R2 B2 2D2 U2 3B 3R2 B' 3B 2U2 R 3U2 3L' 2F2 3U' 3L 3R R 2B2 L 3D L' 3L' R' D2 2R' 3F2 2R2 3B D2 2D 2F' U2 3R' B 2R D' 3U2 R2 B F' 3L2 2F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F2 R' U F' R U' R U 
*2. *U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 F U' 
*3. *U' R2 U F' U F' U R2 U2 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' F R' U2 F D L' U F' L R 
*2. *L2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' F R' D L2 D' L D' F2 R B' 
*3. *D' F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U' F2 L' B D' B U R2 B R F' U2 L2 U2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B2 Fw2 F D' Uw' B' Fw F2 Uw' Fw U Fw2 L R B' D' L R2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 U' R' B D2 L2 Uw' Rw2 R2 U' R B' R U L R2 F Rw Uw2
*2. *Rw D' Uw R B2 D' R2 F' Rw B F2 Rw2 R' F' U L2 Rw2 R2 D F2 R' F U2 L F2 Uw2 Fw D2 Uw2 Rw' R D' U2 Fw2 Rw' B Uw' F U' R
*3. *B Fw' L2 Fw F' U' L' D2 Uw2 U Fw Uw' R2 F D' U B F2 Rw2 R2 U L Rw' D2 U Fw F2 Rw U' Fw2 U2 B' Uw U' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' R D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Uw2 Lw' Uw L2 R' Fw Dw2 Uw' L' Lw2 B' Lw2 Bw2 U' Lw' R2 Uw L Rw' D Dw2 Uw B' U R' B2 U2 Bw Fw' Uw L' Uw L Lw Uw U' Rw2 F Lw2 F' Rw Dw' U B' F2 Rw' Dw2 Uw' L' Rw2 B2 Fw F2 U' Bw L R2 F' D'
*2. *Bw' F Rw' Uw' Rw2 R Fw2 L' Lw2 Rw' R' F' Rw' U L Dw' Uw Rw' D' U' Bw L' R B' Fw' F R' Fw2 F2 R2 Dw2 Rw2 B L' Lw F Lw' F2 D F Rw R D Dw' Uw2 R' B2 Bw Fw' Lw' B Bw U2 Lw2 Bw' Lw Bw' D' L' Dw
*3. *Fw2 R' U Rw' Dw Uw R2 D' Dw R2 B Bw' F2 U' Bw2 Fw Dw2 F' Lw' Bw' D' Uw R Fw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 R' Fw2 D' B R F D' Fw' Uw B Dw' B Rw Bw2 Lw U L2 Lw Fw Rw' R B L2 Bw Lw' F' Lw B2 U2 Bw L Lw R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B' D' L' B R F L2 R' B' U2 
*2. *U L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B L U F' R D F2 D' 
*3. *L2 D R2 F2 D R2 D L2 R2 D2 F' U B' L' U' L2 R U' F D 
*4. *U B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 U F D L R F' D' B U' L D2 R2 
*5. *R2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 U F2 L' B L2 D' F' U F' R2 D2 B' F2 
*6. *F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 B' R F L2 U' B2 F' R' U 
*7. *U' B2 L2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 F R' B2 D' F L' B L' B' L U2 
*8. *U2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D' U' L' R' B F D' R' B2 R2 U' L U 
*9. *D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B' L' B' L2 F' D2 L F D' L 
*10. *U2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 R' U B D' B' U2 L2 B' U F' 
*11. *D2 L2 D2 U R2 D' F2 L2 R2 D L' F D2 R' B2 D B2 R' U R' B' 
*12. *B2 D2 L2 U L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U B' L D2 B' D2 R2 U 
*13. *U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L D' R B' U R F D B 
*14. *D2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U F' L' B2 D2 U2 L2 B' D' R' F D2 
*15. *U R2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 R' F' D F D R2 F' U' B2 L' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D R2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B D' L2 R' D L U2 L' B R F2 
*2. *F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U L2 F2 U' L' B F2 U R D' F' D' F 
*3. *R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B' R B' L' F' D' F' D2 U' 
*4. *L2 D' L2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' B L D2 F2 L U L2 B2 
*5. *D2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B' L' D U F' D2 R U' F2 R' B' R' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L U' B L2 R2 U B2 F2 R F' 
*2. *R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' U' L2 U' F' D' L' R' F U F D' L2 R F D2 
*3. *R2 U L2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 L2 F' L' B2 L R' F2 D L U2 R' U 
*4. *L2 F2 U' R2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U F' D' B2 R B L B D F D2 
*5. *F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U2 B L R2 B2 D2 L2 D' F L U2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D F2 D U2 B2 D L2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 F' D' B' F2 L B D B2 
*2. *B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 D' F D2 R' U' R F L' U' R B 
*3. *D L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 U2 R F' D' L' U L2 R2 U F U B2 
*4. *U2 F2 U R2 D' U2 F2 U' F2 L D U2 B' L D' R D B' D2 F R' 
*5. *U' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D B2 L' D U' F2 U' B' L' R B D' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 U B2 U F2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 F' D B2 L U' B' F' R' U' F2 R' 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R F' R' F R2 U' R2 U' 
*3. *D L2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 L' B2 D B U2 L U' L 
*4. *Uw L' B' R U2 L R F' Rw F2 Rw2 D2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 U F' Rw' D' Rw' Uw2 F' R' F2 Rw F2 Rw B Rw2 U' F R' B2 R2 D2 F2 U' R Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 F' U' F2 U 
*3. *D2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' R' U' B2 F' D U2 B' L D2 U2 F' 
*4. *L2 R' D2 Uw2 U2 B Fw' R2 F2 R Fw' Rw2 R B' Uw2 L D2 U Fw F' Rw B' F U2 B Fw L D' F' D2 Uw2 R D' U' F L' R' B L Fw
*5. *Dw2 U F Lw D' Uw2 B2 D' Lw Uw2 Rw2 Dw' Uw Bw' Uw' Lw F Dw Uw2 B2 L2 D2 Uw2 U2 Rw Uw2 B' Uw Fw D Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 U L' Rw' R' F2 R D2 F2 Lw' R2 D Uw U R' Bw2 U F' Dw L' Dw L2 Lw2 Bw' L Fw2 R' Bw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=3 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=5,d=6 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=3 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=-1 / dUdU u=-4,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=-5 / dUdU u=6,d=-4 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=-3,d=1 / ddUU u=2,d=-5 / UdUd u=-2,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-5 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=-5 / UdUd u=-4,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=3 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U' R L U L U L R U' R' L' B u' 
*2. *L B' L R B L B U B' U R' U' L' r l' b 
*3. *L U R L U' L R' U' R B U B R B R U' R' B' u' l' b' 
*4. *R' U L R U' L' U L' B' U' B' L' B' L' U' R L' u l b' 
*5. *R' U R' L U' R' L' U L U' R U' R' U B u r b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (-2,6) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (5,3) (6,4) (6,2) (4,5) (-4,0) (4,0) (-2,0) (2,2) (-4,4) (-4,2) (2,0)
*2. *(1,-3) (-4,-1) (0,1) (0,3) (0,2) (-5,0) (0,2) (5,0) (1,0) (-5,0) (0,2) (0,4) (6,2) (0,5) (0,1) (0,3) (-4,0) (0,4) (-2,0)
*3. *(0,-4) (0,-2) (3,3) (1,4) (0,5) (0,5) (0,3) (4,2) (0,2) (-2,4) (4,2) (4,4) (4,0) (6,4) (6,4) (-4,0) (0,0)
*4. *(0,-4) (0,-5) (3,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (-5,1) (6,3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,5) (0,5) (-4,1) (0,3) (-4,0) (3,0) (4,0)
*5. *(4,5) (0,-3) (6,4) (6,3) (5,3) (6,0) (3,4) (6,5) (0,4) (5,0) (6,5) (-3,0) (3,4) (0,5) (-5,4) (6,0)


----------



## Hays (Aug 13, 2009)

Magic: .94 .97 .96 (.93) (1:56.78) = .96


----------



## Edmund (Aug 13, 2009)

2x2- 4.05
3.30, (4.87), 4.63, 4.22, (3.30)
Comment: Close to sub-4

3x3
Comment (before): I am in a slump and out of my 16 second averages)
18.60
18.91, (24.00), 18.46, 18.42, (15.22)
Comment: 15.22 was PLL skip. I had 3 N Perms (my worst pll) so considering my slump and the plls could of been alot worse.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 13, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (15.53), (23.14), 15.91, 21.07, 20.42 = *19.13*
(Finally using Ortega - just very badly! Very happy anyway)
*3x3x3:* (42.42), (51.37), 45.08, 45.30, 47.39 = *45.92*
(fair enough - I really should learn some better techniques for the 3x3x3)
*4x4x4:* 2:59.82, (2:29.16), (3:09.43), 2:43.58, 3:02.42 = *2:55.27*
(yay! sub -3 avg finally! )
*5x5x5:* (6:35.40), 5:01.26, 5:19.88, 5:47.37, (4:46.48) = *5:22.84*
(too many mistakes to get a sub-5 min average!)
*6x6x6:* 10:13.28, (9:07.62+), 11:16.69, (11:40.63), 9:18.37 = *10:16.11*
(those two 11 min solves involved annoying alg failures wrecking edges - otherwise fun)
*7x7x7:* (13:11.91), 15:14.68, 15:15.12, 15:54.30, (17:34.52) = *15:28.03* (last two solves done in partial darkness! Last solve had crazy lock up requiring partial dismantle!)
*PyraMinx:* 28.21, (21.62), (29.04), 24.54, 23.87 = *25.54*
(inebriated!)
*MegaMinx:* (4:56.93), 5:53.42, (5:58.78), 5:47.24, 5:22.38 = *5:41.01*
(I got one sub-5!)
*Clock:* (31.39), 40.07, 40.20, (48.02), 39.78 = *40.02*
*Magic:* (2.76), 3.49, 2.90, 3.63, (3.93) = *3.34*
(trying not to break it!)
*2-4 Relay:* *4:08.86*
*2-5 Relay:* *9:36.40*


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 13, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.22*
13.84, 12.90, 12.93, (14.60), (12.33)

*3x3x3OH: 28.40*
28.56, 28.12, (24.20), (29.81), 28.54 
_comment: new PB!! sub29 average with no sup30 singles??? sweeeet _

*3x3x3 BLD: 2:06.77*
2:18.88, 2:06.77, DNF

*4x4x4: 1:00.90*
1:03.06, (57.49), 58.38, (1:06.40), 1:01.28
_comment: new PB yet again  sub60 next time?_

*5x5x5: 2:03.75*
(1:58.78), 2:02.74, 2:06.79, (2:10.87), 2:01.72 

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:19.37*

*2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 3:38.30*

*square-1: 33.72*
36.85, 29.82, 34.48, (38.01), (18.98)
_comment: sooo inconsistent XD but it's a new PB as well_


----------



## pjk (Aug 13, 2009)

Patrick Kelly
All done with no warmups
2x2: 6.37 7.20 6.45 (7.40) (2.77)
3x3: 17.37 (14.95) 15.90 (21.53) 15.87
3x3 OH: 33.27 (31.36) 34.06 31.80 33.77
3x3 BLD: 2:44.33 DNS DNS
4x4: 1:08.08 (1:12.61) 1:09.98 (58.44) 1:11.47
5x5: DNS
square-1: 28.37 45.70 (47.98) 46.04 (21.03)


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 13, 2009)

*2x2*: 3.45, (2.67), 3.72, 3.48, (3.97) = *3.55*

*2x2 BLD*: DNF, 50.16, 12.31 = *12.31*

First and last both could have been sub 10.


----------



## Jai (Aug 13, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.40, 4.16, (4.59), (2.81), 3.30 = *3.62*

*3x3:* 11.55, 11.94, 11.47, (13.16), (10.77) = *11.65*

*4x4:* (1:02.50), 56.43, 57.08, 58.28, (51.06) = *57.26*

*5x5:* 2:02.77, (2:17.55), 2:16.52, 2:00.97, (1:59.27) = *2:06.75*

*OH:* 19.78, (17.33), 18.69, (19.91), 19.46 = *19.31*

*234 Relay:* 1:10.78

*Pyraminx:* (3.77), 6.61, (8.33), 6.21, 6.90 = *6.57*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 13, 2009)

*2x2: 7.21*
6.72, 8.14, 5.89, 11.03+, 6.78 

*3x3: 18.63*
19.56, 16.69, 18.14, 18.42, 19.33 

*4x4: 1:40.43*
1:44.80, 1:37.77, 1:38.72, 1:28.56, 1:46.88


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 13, 2009)

2x2: 6.41 (9.72) 6.00 (4.55) 6.05 = 6.15
3x3: 15.18 (11.77) (20.03) 16.05 17.58 = 16.30
4x4: (1:08.96) 1:13.68 (1:22.18) 1:13.08 1:09.56 = 1:12.11
5x5: (2:20.52) 2:02.94 (2:01.16) 2:08.38 2:19.61 = 2:10.31
6x6: (4:05.34) 4:12.94 4:14.46 4:52.88 (4:58.52) = 4:26.76
7x7: 6:35.66 7:03.68 (7:04.47) 6:30.58 (6:21.25) = 6:43.31
3x3 oh: (DNF) (32.91) 34.22 34.05 43.78 = 37.35
3x3 fewest moves: 32
magic: (3.25) 1.81 (1.40) 1.50 2.15 = 1.82
master magic: (3.72) 5.61 4.02 5.38 (5.88) = 5.00
clock: 16.59 (21.93) 15.36 (14.93) 15.47 = 15.77
megaminx: 1:51.22 1:55.15 1:53.83 (1:51.16) (2:01.84) = 1:53.40
pyraminx: (12.18) 9.84 7.44 8.86 (6.81) = 8.71

Fewest Moves:
Scramble: F2 U B2 U F2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 F' D B2 L U' B' F' R' U' F2 R' 
Solution: R F' D B' U' R' D2 L' D2 F2 D F' L' D B2 L F L' B2 L F' D' L D2 B' L B L2 D' L2 D L (32)
Explanation:
2x2x2: R F' D B' U' R' (6|6)
2x2x3: D2 L' D2 F2 D F' (6|12)
set up F2L pairs: L' D * L D' L D2 (6|18)
3rd pair: B' L B (3|21)
solve F2L and edges: L2 D' L2 D L (5|26)
Insert B2 L F L' B2 L F' L' (6|32) at * to solve remaining 3 corners.

I also worked with this 19 move F2L:
2x2x2: R F' D B' U' F2 R' (7|7)
2x2x3: F2 D F' (3|10)
F2L minus 1 pair: D B' L' B D' L2 D' (7|17)
F2L: D' L' D (2|19)
but the LL didn't show me anything worthwhile.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 13, 2009)

*2x2:* (22.14) 20.78 17.09 21.73 (14.28) = 19.87
Not good at all. Sub 20 is fine i guess.

*3x3:* 38.68 (42.00) 32.04 40.82 (30.09) = 37.18
Awesome really happy with the average and the single. So close to sub 30.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 13, 2009)

2x2: (5.31) 4.31 4.50 (4.01) 4.20 = 4.34 *CLL Ortega Ortega CLL CLL, pretty good. EDIT: Damn you, Simon!*
3x3: 15.92 15.94 14.91 (14.52) (16.20) = 15.59 *Normal.*
4x4: (45.19) 57.44 59.44 (1:01.39) 51.55 = 56.14 *Don't know what I did there, but I do know I should do it more often *
5x5: 1:48.91 1:47.61 (1:59.89) 1:57.38 (1:39.02 ) = 1:51.30 *Nice single ^^*
Square-1: (36.73) 26.80 26.24 23.14 (17.86) = 25.39 * Great average! First and third had parity.*
3x3OH: 29.16 27.64 (25.69) (30.84) 26.05 = 27.62 *Great!*
Pyraminx: 8.11 8.89 (9.81) 9.27 (6.11) = 8.76 *Decent single, but bad average.*
Magic: 1.30 1.30 1.30 (1.30) (1.31) = 1.30 *Lol average.*
2x2BLD: 49.61 41.20 1:02.45 = 41.20 *Last was BH practise.*
3x3BLD: 2:04.59 2:37.30 DNF = 2:04.59 *Yay  Last was off by 2 flipped edges. First could have been sub-2; I had a recall delay after 2 edges of about 10 seconds :fp*
Megaminx: (1:20.88) 1:31.33 (1:42.11) 1:30.11 1:32.16 = 1:31.20 *Bleh, these were the last five solves of a 1:28.41 average of 12 which contained a 1:21.84 average of 5...*


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 13, 2009)

3x3: 11.80, 12.95, (13.43), (10.87), 12.97 = 12.57
Normal.

2x2: (3.49), 3.80, (5.33), 4.02, 5.17 = 4.33
Wow, that's good. Some nice scrambles. I think my 2x2 is improving.

4x4: 57.44, (52.50), 56.72, (1:08.66), 55.20 = 56.45
P, P, OP, OP, P. Good 

5x5: (1:52.40), 2:00.11, 1:58.18, (2:03.20), 1:57.52 = 1:58.60
How come I always seem to do so well at 5x5 in the weekly comp? Meh, not complaining 

234: 1:13.39
5-16-52 My 3x3 solve had a pop  Good 4x4 solve though.

2345: 3:14.69
About 5-13-56-120. That's good 

OH: (35.08), 34.00, (29.19), 33.30, 30.31 = 32.54
I haz improved 

Sq-1: 14.45, 18.71, 19.48, (21.84), (9.84) = 17.55
Middle three had parity. Last scramble is awesome 

FMC: 37 moves

Scramble: F2 U B2 U F2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 F' D B2 L U' B' F' R' U' F2 R'
Solution: R F' D B' U' R' F' R F' R' D2 F D' F2 D F L D' L' D2 B D B' D' B D B' L B' L' D' L B L' B' D B

R F' D B' U' R' (2x2)
F' R F' R' D2 F D' F' (2xcross + pair)
F' D F L D' L' (manipulate + 3xcross)
D2 B D B' D' B D B' (F2L)
L B' L' D' L B L' B' D B (OLL)

Forced PLL skip. Not a particularly great solution, but starting blocks were quite hard to come by. I found a nice 20 move F2L but the LL was horrible.


----------



## mande (Aug 13, 2009)

3x3:
(20.31), 20.49, 21.90, (22.95), 21.13 = 21.18
Comment: First two solves should have been sub 20, but decent average anyway.

3x3 OH:
37.00, (51.55), 46.55, (35.32), 47.21 = 43.59
Comment: My cube isn't very well lubed. Sup 45 single solves are bad.

2x2:
8.41, 8.07, (6.53), 7.97, (11.87) = 8.15
Comment:Good

3x3 MultiBLD:
3/3: 14:47 (7:13) = 3 points
Comments: Awesome!!!

2x2 BLD:
1:03:57, DNF (1:10), DNF = 1:03:57
Comment: Didn't do the third solve...


----------



## PM 1729 (Aug 13, 2009)

*3x3*:24.720, 26.216,(24.494), (35.459), 28.156=*26.364*
Bad pop on 4th solve.Avg is Ok,could be etter.
*3x3 Bld*:3:01.08,DNF,DNF=*3:01.08*
Horrible, but no warmup.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 13, 2009)

James Dean Ludlow

2x2x2 10.94 15.71 11.09 9.96 *12.33avg *It's very rare I go sub10.

3x3x3 27.41 31.97 32.93 28.53 33.27 *31.14avg* I'm slowly getting better each week. 

4x4x4 1.52.96 1.57.30 OP 1.51.30 O 2.15.38 OP 1.59.40 *1.56.55avg* 2nd solve would have easily been a PB if it weren't for parity.4th solve was just a mess. No excuses. Other than that some really good consistent time for me. Even with parity. Still not liking even cubes though.

5x5x5 3.53.30 4.24.84 3.54.78 4.01.30 3.48.86 *3.56.46avg* Had a blank moment on f3l on 2nd solve. 

6x6x6

7x7x7

2x2x2 Blindfolded

3x3x3 One Handed

3x3x3 Match the scramble

2-4 Relay *3.05.93*

2-5 Relay *6.52.41*

Magic: 1.71 2.36 1.88 DNF 2.21 *2.15avg* A bit of rivalry with my brother this week has seen both our times drop loads!

Master Magic: 9.28 8.22 6.75 7.59 6.80 *7.53 avg* Only got this last night (Weds). Done maybe 30 solves. I think next week i'll be a lot lower.

Clock 20.50 23.47 19.02 18.37 22.94 *20.82avg*

MegaMinx

Square-1 1.55.90 P 1.05.88 59.28 59.36 1.54.50 P *119.91avg*


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 13, 2009)

Hays said:


> Magic: .94 .97 .96 (.93) (1:56.78) = .96



5th solve - Persistence!


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 13, 2009)

*222*: 14.96 ; 15.54 ; 13.30 ; (8.18) ; (16.18) ==> *14.60*
_sub-15 but I'm rather bad at 222._

*333*: 35.33 ; (32.86) ; (DNF) ; 33.14 ; 32.98 ==> *33.82*
_The stackmat didn't start on the 3rd..._

*444*: 2:29.14 ; 2:31.07 ; 2:36.18 ; 2:37.63 ; 2:48.71 ==> *2:34.96*

*333 BLD*: 4:06.66 ; DNF ; DNF ==> *4:06.66*
_First solve is normal. After this, I wanted to beat my PB so 2nd solve is too fast (3 bad corners), and I forgot my memorization for the 3rd (3 bad edges, 3 bad corners)._

*MultiBLD*: 1/3 (24:31.15, about 18 minutes memo) ==> *DNF*
_My third attempt with 3 cubes. I got 2/3 twice. It's late so I next felt asleep during the solve.
First cube is half-scrambled; I don't understand.
Second cube is off by two misoriented corners.
Anyway, I'm training my brain to memo 3 cubes. I hope I will manage to get 3/3 soon._

*2-4 relay*: DNF
_No comment..._


----------



## Edam (Aug 13, 2009)

2x2 - 11.58, (5.88), 7.94, (13.21), 8.97 = *9.50*
3x3 - (22.93), 21.66, (19.05), 19.84, 22.5 = *21.33* oh well. was hoping for sub20 this week.

2-3-4 - *2:13.28* (take that pete!)
magic - (1.00), 1.02, (1.63), 1.08, 1.02 = *1.04* I think that's a pb average.


----------



## kjcellist (Aug 14, 2009)

3x3x3~ (46.70), 38.18, 43.52, 34.79, (34.40) = 38.83


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 14, 2009)

3x3 (32.60) (28.24) 30.45 28.45 32.19 : 30.36
terrible! i guess i should do warmup solves before doing this competition

4x4 2.23.48 (2.12.31) 2.25.92 2.13.13 (2.48.75) : 2.20.84
very happy with this average!! unlike the 3x3


----------



## tsaoenator (Aug 14, 2009)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 10.76, 11.42, (12.13), (09.79), 11.46 = 11.21


----------



## stray (Aug 14, 2009)

FMC: F2 D U L' U' F' L' F L D F2 D2 L' D2 L' F B U' B' D2 B U B' F L B' U R' F' D B' (31)

For inverse scramble:
Premove (D'F2):

B D' F R U' B block 2x2 (6)
L' F'* D2 F' L D2 L D2 F2 D' F2L minus 1 slot (16)
L' F' L F U L U' leave 3 corners (23)

*insert: [BU'B',D2] 2 move cancel (29)
D'F2 correction (31)

First try inverse scramble and premove,easy start,normal end.


----------



## Faz (Aug 14, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.62, (5.48), 4.14, (2.86), 3.87 = *4.21*
Meh
*3x3:* (18.01), 13.50, 14.86, (12.89), 15.20 = *14.52*
AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGH. Hands are sooo cold. Not going to be cubing much this weekend.
*4x4:* 1:03.14, 55.98, 1:01.18, (54.24), (1:05.01) =* 1:00.10*
Trying out syu's edge pairing method.
*5x5:* (1:37.23), 1:33.16, 1:30.26, (1:28.52), 1:29.67 = *1:31.03*
Meh. While racing Erik.
*6x6:* 2:54.98, (2:54.12), 3:14.08, (3:24.70), 3:07.84 = *3:05.63*
Mm, ok
*OH:* 22.97, 23.12, (21.59), (26.75), 22.05 = *22.71*
Good.
*2x2BLD: *(20.19), (26.23+), DNF = *20.19*
Decent
*Minx: *1:31.25, (1:35.26), 1:34.86, (1:28.25), 1:28.86 = *1:31.66*
Hmm, decent.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 14, 2009)

Ettienne Venter

3x3 - (24.19), 20.71, 20.68, (20.68), 21.31 = *21.23*

No warmup at all, and my hands are freezing


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 14, 2009)

3x3 Fewest Moves: 36 moves

F’ R F R’ F’ R F R’ D F D2 F2 R B2 R’ F R B2 R’ D L D’ L’ R’ D’ R F2 L2 F D2 L B’ U F’ R’ D B’

Explanation: Using inverse scramble: R F2 U R F B U L' B2 D' F R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F2

2x2x2 block: B D’ R F U’ B 
2x2x3 block: L’ D2 F’ L2
2x-cross+ 3rd slot: F2 R’ D R L D * L’
A nice completely random block: D’ F D2 F’ D’
All but three corners: R F’ R’ F R F’ R’ F
Insert at *: D B’ U2 B D’ B’ U2 B, one move cancel.

I'm really happy with this one, especially because of the very nice block in the beginning, and the random block came in just in time to save me from a horrible continuation I would have to resort to if I hadn't found it, so block, thank you!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 14, 2009)

2x2x2:*7.36*
6.72, (9.99), 8.36, (3.69), 8.06

Man, I could be on failblog with that average...

3x3x3:*18.29*
18.56, 18.08, 18.22, (17.79), (20.09)

Sup 20?!?!... Lol it's a very consistent average xD


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 15, 2009)

3x3 FMC: 28
Premove R
F'B'DB'L'BL)U2F'R2)U'LFL'U'F2)F'U2F2R'F'R)RBU'B'U2BUB'R')R
=
F'B'DB'L'BLU2F'R2U'LFL'U'FU2F2R'F'R2BU'B'U2BUB'
28 moves.
Some cancellations and a bit lucky. Start was hard to find, but finish was smooth.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 15, 2009)

*miniGOINGS*

*2x2* = 8.15, 7.67, 6.84, 9.29, 9.52 = *8.37*

*3x3* = 20.54, 17.41, 29.00, 27.92, 22.71 = *23.72*


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hays said:


> Magic: .94 .97 .96 (.93) (1:56.78) = .96



Did you stop to restring the thing in the middle of a solve?


----------



## ManasijV (Aug 15, 2009)

3x3
(14.74), 14.92, 15.11, 15.66, (16.68)
Average 15.23
Extremely unhappy with the last 2 solves should have been sub 15

3x3 OH
(31.80), 31.98, (40.02), 32.81, 32.53
Average 32.44
That felt horrible 

3x3 BLD = 2:11.93
2:11.93, 2:30.86, DNS
Too tired for the last one


----------



## John Lee (Aug 15, 2009)

2x2 7.68 (9.60) (5.74) 6.23 8.22 = 7.38
3x3 21.28 19.67 19.76 (23.68) (17.70) = 20.24
horrible average, its been a while since i've had an average over 20
4x4 (1:20.28) 1:24.28 1:27.80 (1:27.95) 1:25.11 = 1:25.73
5x5 2:09.59 2:21.34 min (1:58.21) (2:28.04) 2:01.96 = 2:10.96
6x6...
7x7...
2x2 BLD...
3x3 BLD...
2-3-4 Relay: 1:45.72
2-3-4-5 Relay: 3:32.36
3x3 OH (56.65) (1:09.59) 1:01.78 1:02.17 1:02.89 = 1:02.28
PyraMinx (9.10) 17.51 (19.28) 14.12 15.95 = 15.86
MegaMinx...
Square-1 (1:31.76) (43.91) 1:12.53 1:23.87 1:09.98 = 1:15.46
Magic 2.05 (2.69) (1.80) 1.86 2.03 = 1.98
Master Magic 4.18 (5.43) (3.88) 4.69 4.33 = 4.40


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 16, 2009)

*Mats B*

Blindfolded
*2x2BLD:* 32.71 51.03 37.43 = *32.71* good 
*3x3BLD:* dnf dnf 2:40.78 = *2:40.78* ok, trying to go fast
*4x4BLD:* dnf (13:29) 18:33 12:42 = *12:42* good 
The second was so slow for two reasons:
there were so many edge cycles that the memo took over 10 minutes, 
and the cube I used had a screw too loose so it got stuck and I was 
afraid of popping the whole cube
*5x5BLD:* dnf (27+) dnf (40+) dnf (32+) = *DNF*
Sad story, now I have had 14 dnf:s in a row. The second was slow because
I actually fell asleep. The third I did a 3-cycle centers the wrong direction.
*Multi:	6/6 = 6* time 45:57  new PB (time)

...and I'll do some slowcubing too. 
Edit: Here they are:
*2x2:* 15.58 21.39 16.90 13.11 18.52 = *17.00*
*3x3:* 56.33 57.85 dnf dnf 43.85 = *DNF*
Tried to look at Athletics WC at the same time, didn't go well 
*4x4:* 3:29.40 4:14.09 3:05.28 2:58.16 3:43.60 = *3:26.09*
*5x5:* 9:41.81 9:28.62 *6:15.76* 10:29.87 8:00.64 = *9:03.69*
A little single PB
*2-4Rel: 4:42.20
2-5Rel: 15:27.71
*


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 16, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* (9.41), (6.47), 8.34, 7.11, 6.50 = *7.32*

*3x3x3 :* 26.38, 27.44, (24.93), 28.72	, (35.02) = *27.51*

*4x4x4 :* 1:52.19, (2:10.75), (1:44.19), 2:02.52, 2:01.53 = *1:58.75*
not consistent. 

*5x5x5 :* (3:21.22), (4:20.63), 3:51.30, 4:00.08, 3:58.58 = *3.56.65*
PB single

*3x3x3 Match :* (2:03.18), (1:49.43), 2:00.19, 1:50.16, 1:50.09 = *1:53.48*

*3x3x3 OH : *(DNF), 1:30.30, 1:04.97, (1:04.11), 1:12.69 = *1:15.99*

*2x2x2 BLD :* 1:07.77, 1:19.75, 1:03.97 = *1:03.97*

*3x3x3 BLD :* DNF, DNF, 4:46.41 = *4:46.41*

*2-3-4 relay : 2:28.36*
good ! (edit - but not as good as Adam !)

*2-3-4-5 relay : 6:45.38*
PB

*Pyraminx : * (13.31), (28.50), 19.03, 20.05, 24.93 = *21.34*
pb single. 

*Square-1 : *1:53.28, 1:45.94, 1:49.84, (1:58.40), (1:03.56) = *1:49.69*

*Magic : *2.53, 2.36, (DNF), 2.43, (2.21) = *2.44*
more to follow


----------



## PeterV (Aug 16, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 10.36, 12.69, (9.02), 10.22, (15.40) = *11.09 avg.*
Comment: Uggg...

3x3x3: 25.72, 39.43, 26.92, (20.66), (53.29) = *30.69 avg.*
Comment: Not sure what happened on the two horrible solves :fp

2-4 Realy: *3:27.72*

Magic: 1.60, (1.47), 1.65, (DNF), 1.54 = *1.60 avg.*
Comment: O.K.


----------



## babyle (Aug 16, 2009)

3x3: 20.27 20.78 20.50 (20.11) (21.73)= 20.52


----------



## guusrs (Aug 16, 2009)

FMC: F' R' U2 R D B' U B U' L' U F U F' B U' F U B' U F' U' B' F' R' (*25*)

explanation:
turn pre-scramble moves B' F' R' to understand
2x2x3: F' R' U2 R D (5)
F2L minuse pair: B' U B U' L' (10)
all but 3 corners: U F U F' U' .F U2 F' U' (19)
premove correction: B' F' R' (22)
at dot insert U B U' F U B' U' F' , 5 moves cancel!

Strange, scramble contains only one D move and only one L move. Same holds for my solution

Gus


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 17, 2009)

*2x2*
5.70, 5.71, 14.15+, 8.15, 6.07
*Avg: 6.64*
messed up in the 3rd solve

*3x3*
24.01, 20.84, 18.63, 18.92, 27.57
*Avg: 21.26*
too bad.....

*4x4*
1:31.25, 1:19.19, 1:16.99, 1:29.87, 1:13.85
*Avg: 1:22.02*

*3x3OH*
49.13, 49.93, 50.23, 51.66, 53.65
*Avg: 50.61*

*2-3-4*
*1:42.61*

*Magic*
1.02, DNF, 1.04, 1.06, 0.99
*Avg: 1.04*


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 17, 2009)

2x2: 7.33, 6.86, (5.84), (9.60), 5.87
avg = 6.68 pretty good

3x3: 20.80, (25.81), 20,40, 20.53, (19.09)
avg = 20.58 normal average

4x4: 1:33.27, (2:00.35), (1:28.59), 1:33.26, 1:58.32
avg = 1.41.61 shame about the 2 +1.40 solves

5x5: 2:29.61, 2:21.72, (2:42.04), 2:24.86, (2:16.54)
avg = 2:25.40 good

7x7: 7:20.77, (7:06.28), 7:33.13, (9:38.28), 7:16.89
avg = 7:36.89 could have been better, but what the hell was the fourth solve? I made 3 mistakes with last 4 edges and he popped 3 times. :fp

pyraminx: (22.68), 11.68, 12.04, 13.79, (11.17)
avg = 12.50 muah, normal avg is around 10-11.

clock: 16.35, 13.44, 15.98, (13.34), (16.60)
avg = 15.25 normal average


----------



## salshort (Aug 17, 2009)

*2x2x2*: 12.46 (6.91) (15.66) 10.38 8.52
Av = 10.45
*3x3x3*: (24.89) (32.80) 25.16 26.15 28.91
Av = 26.74
Nice finally broke my av record!
*4x4x4*: (3:32.21) (2:56.96) 3:13.06 3:19.31 3:17.53
Av = 3:16.63
*5x5x5*: (4:26.17) (6:08.84) 4:50.35 4:56.51 4:38.04
Av = 4:48.30
*3x3x3 OH*: 1:06.51 (1:47.15) (43.72) 1:11.42 1:04.00
Av = 1:07.31
*Pyraminx*: (9.20) 15.14 13.49 (18.02) 11.74
Av = 13.46
*Magic*: 1.83 (1.66) DNF 3.84 2.21
Av = 2.63
*Megaminx*: (4:46.09) 5:25.50 (5:57.30) 5:26.93 5:19.69
Av = 5:24.04
*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay*: 4:45.54
*2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay*: 8:31.19


----------



## elimescube (Aug 18, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 5.86, 5.43, 4.81, (4.46), (6.38) = *5.37*
*3x3x3:* (18.18), 15.86, 15.41, (14.59), 15.69 = *15.65*
*4x4x4:* (1:01.02), 1:06.38, 1:06.38, 1:08.13, (1:08.43) = *1:06.96*
*5x5x5:* (2:09.80), 1:56.44, 1:39.91, (1:33.81), 1:44.81 = *1:47.05*
*6x6x6:* (3:51.81), 3:33.52, 3:31.41, (3:29.78), 3:38.53 = *3:34.49*
*7x7x7:* (6:24.22), (5:34.56), 6:03.31, 6:11.08, 5:54.38 = *6:02.92*
*3x3x3 BLD:*
*3x3x3 OH:* 35.19, (35.55), (25.16), 27.69, 31.71 = *31.53*
*234 Relay: 1:38.34*
*2345 Relay: 3:22.86*
*Megaminx:* (2:21.86), 2:12.00, 2:16.30, (2:01.72), 2:02.30 = *2:10.20*
*Pyraminx:* 14.36, (17.46), 13.83, (11.16), 12.97 = *13.72*
*Square-1:* 31.63, 33.19, 33.33, (40.80), (30.47) = *32.72*


----------



## Lumej (Aug 18, 2009)

Lumej:

2x2x2: 11.27, (08.14), 14.76, (20.02), 14.14 = 13.39
3x3x3: 34.35, (39.40), 29.29, 30.73, (26.63) = 31.46
5x5x5: 4:27.66, 5:05.21, 4:30.84, (5:26.17), (4:13.68) = 4:41.24
2-3-4: 3:24.58
2-3-4-5: 8:38.28


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 18, 2009)

*3x3:* 16.77, (19.09), 17.45, (16.55), 16.81 = 17.01
_Very good  One week no practice seems to help _

*2x2:* 5.81, (8.64), 6.08, (5.09), 5.84 = 5.91
_Okay._

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:15.38 = 1:15.38
_I just wanted a success after the two DNFs  Both were very close :/ First DNF was 30 seconds!_

*4x4:* 1:42.45 (O), (1:43.09) (OP), 1:35.75 (O), 1:24.83 (P), (1:22.78) = 1:34.34
_Pretty okay, but the first two were too bad _

*2x2-4x4 Relay:* = 1:52.28
_Amazing!!  Normal 3x3 and 2x2 solve and good 4x4: No Parity and PLL Skip  My previous PB was 1:59. _


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 18, 2009)

Edam said:


> 2-3-4 - *2:13.28* (take that pete!)




Whoa, where did that come from? I thought I would get sub 2:20 before you, but this spoilt it, lol. well done.


----------



## Kian (Aug 19, 2009)

*2x2-* 6.64, 7.74, (9.29), (5.35), 6.41 *Average- 6.93*
*3x3-*16.53, (15.22), 15.71, (18.64), 18.55 *Average- 16.93*
*4x4-*(1:07.20), 1:12.48, 1:11.71, 1:13.28, (1:20.03) *Average- 1:12.49*
*5x5-* (2:19.30), 2:16.01, 2:12.78, (2:02.75), 2:09.20 *Average-2:12.66*
*7x7- *7:12.31, (8:39.39), 8:13.52, (7:03.24), 7:38.79 *Average- 7:41.54*
*3x3 OH-* 43.07, 43.65, 42.90, (38.21), (53.54) *Average- 43.21*
*Magic-* 2.43, (2.13), (2.98), 2.56, 2.33 *Average- 2.44*
*2x2 BLD-* 34.20, DNF, DNF *Best- 34.20*
*3x3 BLD- *DNF, 4:02.19, DNF *Best- 4:02.19*
*MultiBLD- 3/4 35:32.31 2 points*
*2-4 Relay- **1:34.88*
*2-5 Relay- 3:32.99*
*FMC- DNF*
*3x3 WF-* 2:03.29, (1:58.29), 2:14.31, (3:20.09), 2:32.20 *Average-2:16.60*
*MTS-* 1:49.20, 2:03.20, (2:31.02), (1:45.67), 1:58.90* Average-1:57.03*
*Square-1-* 54.20, (51.03), 1:02.37, (1:23.48), 56.01 *Average- 57.53*


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 20, 2009)

*clock:* 8.84, 7.94, 7.53, 7.30, 6.33 = *7.59*
*sq1:* 22.21, 22.03, 21.59, 22.11, 25.02 = *22.15*
parity on all 5


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 20, 2009)

*Results week 33*

OK, now it is final!
*2x2x2*(29)

 3.55 Yalow
 3.62 Jai
 4.05 Edmund
 4.21 fazrulz
 4.33 MTGjumper
 4.34 trying-to-speedcube...
 5.37 elimescube
 5.91 Yes, We Can!
 6.15 Tim Reynolds
 6.64 Jeremy
 6.67 pjk
 6.69 cubedude7
 6.93 Kian
 7.21 rickcube
 7.32 cookingfat
 7.38 John Lee
 7.71 *LukeMayn*
 8.15 mande
 8.37 miniGOINGS
 9.50 Edam
 10.45 salshort
 11.09 PeterV
 11.45 jamesdeanludlow
 13.39 Lumej
 14.42 Mike Hughey
 14.60 Kev43
 17.00 MatsBergsten
 19.13 msemtd
 19.87 Inf3rn0
*3x3x3 *(36)

 11.21 tsaoenator
 11.65 Jai
 12.57 MTGjumper
 13.22 Sa967St
 14.52 fazrulz
 15.23 ManasijV
 15.59 trying-to-speedcube...
 15.65 elimescube
 16.27 Tim Reynolds
 16.38 pjk
 16.93 Kian
 17.01 Yes, We Can!
 18.29 *LukeMayn*
 18.60 Edmund
 18.63 rickcube
 20.24 John Lee
 20.52 babyle
 20.58 cubedude7
 20.90 DAE_JA_VOO
 21.17 mande
 21.18 Edam
 21.26 Jeremy
 23.72 miniGOINGS
 26.36 PM 1729
 26.74 salshort
 27.51 cookingfat
 29.83 Mike Hughey
 30.36 poorshooter
 30.69 PeterV
 31.14 jamesdeanludlow
 31.46 Lumej
 33.82 Kev43
 37.18 Inf3rn0
 38.83 kjcellist
 45.92 msemtd
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(22)

 56.14 trying-to-speedcube...
 56.45 MTGjumper
 57.26 Jai
 1:00.10 fazrulz
 1:00.91 Sa967St
 1:06.96 elimescube
 1:09.84 pjk
 1:12.11 Tim Reynolds
 1:12.49 Kian
 1:22.02 Jeremy
 1:25.73 John Lee
 1:34.34 Yes, We Can!
 1:40.43 rickcube
 1:41.62 cubedude7
 1:48.50 Mike Hughey
 1:56.55 jamesdeanludlow
 1:58.75 cookingfat
 2:20.84 poorshooter
 2:34.96 Kev43
 2:55.27 msemtd
 3:16.63 salshort
 3:26.09 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:31.03 fazrulz
 1:47.05 elimescube
 1:51.30 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:58.60 MTGjumper
 2:03.75 Sa967St
 2:06.75 Jai
 2:10.31 Tim Reynolds
 2:10.96 John Lee
 2:12.66 Kian
 2:25.40 cubedude7
 2:46.98 Mike Hughey
 3:56.46 jamesdeanludlow
 3:56.65 cookingfat
 4:41.24 Lumej
 4:48.30 salshort
 5:22.84 msemtd
 9:03.69 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:05.63 fazrulz
 3:34.49 elimescube
 4:26.76 Tim Reynolds
 5:37.42 Mike Hughey
10:16.11 msemtd
*7x7x7*(6)

 6:02.92 elimescube
 6:43.31 Tim Reynolds
 7:23.60 cubedude7
 7:41.54 Kian
 7:55.11 Mike Hughey
15:28.03 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 19.31 Jai
 22.71 fazrulz
 27.62 trying-to-speedcube...
 28.41 Sa967St
 31.53 elimescube
 32.44 ManasijV
 32.54 MTGjumper
 32.95 pjk
 37.35 Tim Reynolds
 43.21 Kian
 43.59 mande
 49.08 Mike Hughey
 50.61 Jeremy
 1:02.28 John Lee
 1:07.31 salshort
 1:15.99 cookingfat
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 2:16.34 Mike Hughey
 2:16.60 Kian
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 12.31 Yalow
 20.19 fazrulz
 29.02 Mike Hughey
 32.71 MatsBergsten
 34.20 Kian
 41.20 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:03.57 mande
 1:03.97 cookingfat
 1:15.38 Yes, We Can!
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 1:59.28 Mike Hughey
 2:04.59 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:06.77 Sa967St
 2:11.93 ManasijV
 2:40.78 MatsBergsten
 2:44.33 pjk
 3:01.08 PM 1729
 4:02.19 Kian
 4:06.66 Kev43
 4:46.41 cookingfat
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 9:54.39 Mike Hughey
12:42.00 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

17:46.09 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

6/6 MatsBergsten
3/3 mande
3/4 Kian
1/2 Mike Hughey
1/3 Kev43
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:45.10 Mike Hughey
 1:53.48 cookingfat
 1:57.10 Kian
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 1:10.78 Jai
 1:13.39 MTGjumper
 1:19.37 Sa967St
 1:34.88 Kian
 1:38.34 elimescube
 1:42.61 Jeremy
 1:45.72 John Lee
 1:52.28 Yes, We Can!
 2:13.28 Edam
 2:28.36 cookingfat
 2:36.10 Mike Hughey
 3:05.93 jamesdeanludlow
 3:24.58 Lumej
 3:27.72 PeterV
 4:08.86 msemtd
 4:42.20 MatsBergsten
 4:45.54 salshort
 DNF Kev43
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 3:14.69 MTGjumper
 3:22.86 elimescube
 3:32.36 John Lee
 3:32.99 Kian
 3:38.30 Sa967St
 5:14.94 Mike Hughey
 6:45.38 cookingfat
 6:52.41 jamesdeanludlow
 8:31.19 salshort
 8:38.28 Lumej
 9:36.40 msemtd
15:27.71 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(13)

 0.96 Hays
 1.04 Jeremy
 1.04 Edam
 1.30 trying-to-speedcube...
 1.60 PeterV
 1.82 Tim Reynolds
 1.98 John Lee
 2.15 jamesdeanludlow
 2.35 Mike Hughey
 2.44 Kian
 2.44 cookingfat
 2.63 salshort
 3.34 msemtd
*Master Magic*(4)

 4.40 John Lee
 5.00 Tim Reynolds
 5.27 Mike Hughey
 7.54 jamesdeanludlow
*Clock*(6)

 7.59 DavidWoner
 15.26 cubedude7
 15.81 Tim Reynolds
 20.82 jamesdeanludlow
 24.58 Mike Hughey
 40.02 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(10)

 6.57 Jai
 8.71 Tim Reynolds
 8.76 trying-to-speedcube...
 12.50 cubedude7
 13.46 salshort
 13.72 elimescube
 15.86 John Lee
 19.06 Mike Hughey
 21.34 cookingfat
 25.54 msemtd
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:31.20 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:31.66 fazrulz
 1:53.40 Tim Reynolds
 2:10.20 elimescube
 3:00.86 Mike Hughey
 5:24.04 salshort
 5:41.01 msemtd
*Square-1*(11)

 17.55 MTGjumper
 22.12 DavidWoner
 25.39 trying-to-speedcube...
 32.72 elimescube
 33.72 Sa967St
 40.04 pjk
 57.53 Kian
 1:00.09 Mike Hughey
 1:15.46 John Lee
 1:19.91 jamesdeanludlow
 1:49.69 cookingfat
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

25 guusrs
28 fanwuq
31 stray
32 Tim Reynolds
36 trying-to-speedcube...
37 MTGjumper
38 Mike Hughey
DNF  Kian

*Contest results*

203 trying-to-speedcube...
198 Mike Hughey
195 elimescube
191 Kian
184 MTGjumper
176 Tim Reynolds
161 Jai
159 fazrulz
146 Sa967St
131 John Lee
107 cookingfat
104 pjk
95 cubedude7
93 Jeremy
87 MatsBergsten
84 Yes, We Can!
78 jamesdeanludlow
74 salshort
63 mande
62 msemtd
61 ManasijV
57 rickcube
56 Edam
55 Edmund
43 Yalow
42 *LukeMayn*
40 Lumej
39 tsaoenator
38 PeterV
36 Kev43
30 miniGOINGS
25 PM 1729
23 babyle
22 DavidWoner
21 poorshooter
21 DAE_JA_VOO
18 guusrs
17 fanwuq
16 stray
14 Hays
10 Inf3rn0
6 kjcellist


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 20, 2009)

Yay again 

AAHH! Major mistake from my side! I have accidentally done 2 Magic averages. The second one was for this week. Now your program thinks the 2.27 average is for master magic 

Sorry


----------



## Kian (Aug 20, 2009)

Mats, I accidentally put in my 2-5 relay as 2:32.99 when it should be 3:32.99. I have now changed it. This should drop me from 1st to 4th in the event. 

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 21, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> AAHH! Major mistake from my side! I have accidentally done 2 Magic averages. The second one was for this week. Now your program thinks the 2.27 average is for master magic



Funny, the program actually told me that you had done two Magics, so it was I who 
corrected (no, faulted it actually ) it and thought the second one was Master Magic. I'll remove the second one.

@Kian: thanks, I'll correct yours too.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 21, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *2x2x2*(28)
> 
> 25  14.60 Kev43
> 26  17.00 MatsBergsten
> ...


You're beating me in 2x2x2 again Mats!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry I'm late again. This time I'm at a non-hotel computer, but it's dialup. Hopefully I can enter it all now.

All of this was done before the deadline; I'm just having trouble getting to a computer to enter it. A lot of it was done in strange light and/or in a car, so some of the times are really bad. Oh well - it's still good practice.

Mike Hughey
2x2x2: 20.03, 11.51, 11.71, 21.87, 9.12
3x3x3: 30.31, 29.71, 30.21, 26.17, 29.56
4x4x4: 1:43.80 (O), 1:58.83 (OP), 1:39.27 (P), 1:42.86, 2:13.18 (OP)
5x5x5: 2:43.77, 2:37.80, 3:08.50, 2:32.87, 2:59.36
6x6x6: 5:23.19 (O), 7:03.75 (P), 5:32.20 (P), 5:12.63, 5:56.86 (OP)
7x7x7: 7:56.21, 7:27.64, 8:21.47, 8:27.30, 6:57.55
Comment: Sub-7 finally!!!! 
2x2x2 BLD: 29.02, 42.13, 43.83
3x3x3 BLD: DNF, 2:13.81, 1:59.28
4x4x4 BLD: DNF (10:02.29, 4:55), DNF (13:00.22, 7:10), 9:54.39 (5:10)
Comment: First two were both off by 3 wings.
5x5x5 BLD: DNF (15:15.20, 8:05), 17:46.09 (9:45), 19:12.04 (10:00)
Comment: First one off by 3 wings - mismemorized a piece.
3x3x3 multiBLD: 1/2 = 0 points, 8:54.14 (3:50)
Comment: Second cube was really bad.
3x3x3 OH: 43.62, 57.58, 43.93, 47.61, 55.70
3x3x3 WF: 2:33.71, 2:04.69, 2:10.61, 2:01.59, DNF
Comment: I accidentally stopped the timer before finishing on the last one.
3x3x3 match the scramble: 1:39.71, 1:49.11, 1:46.48, 2:22.89, 1:24.27
2-4 relay: 2:36.10
2-5 relay: 5:14.94 (P)
Magic: 2.90, 2.11, 2.03, 3.65, 2.00
Master Magic: 6.69, 5.83, 5.34, 4.47, 4.65
Clock: 23.03, 25.38, 26.50, 25.33, 20.53
Megaminx: 3:07.86, 2:56.68, 2:58.05, 2:56.63, 3:28.69
PyraMinx: 9.25, 20.97, 22.44, 18.84, 17.36
Square-1: 1:03.71, 1:01.90, 54.66, 1:08.94 (P), 43.53
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 38 moves
U2 F2 L2 F' D R2 U2 F L B L' B2 F2 R B' R' F2 D R B' D B2 R' D' R' D2 R D R' D' R' D B U R U' R' B'

2x2x2: U2 F2 L2 F' D R2 U2 F .
2x2x3: B2 D R B' D B2
3x cross: R' D' R' D'
4th pair: D' R D R' D' R' D
OLL: B U R U' R' B'
insert at .: L B L' B2 F2 R B' R' F2 B2
B2 B2 cancel after insertion; D' D' become D2 after 3x cross.
Comment: Done in 15 minutes.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2009)

msemtd said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2x2*(28)
> ...



Yeah I know  Thanks for keeping me happy (and week 34 too )


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2009)

Old, but I found week 33-36 in my travelling-junk and will just post the results anyway:

2x2x2: 11.21 8.08 6.55 5.22 7.09
3x3x3: 18.93 21.78 26.02 29.66 22.38
4x4x4: 2:08.21 1:20.61 1:35.63 1:20.06 1:26.80
5x5x5: 2:08.41 2:26.09 2:24.03 2:36.84 2:16.80
6x6x6: 5:10.40 4:33.61 4:28.72 5:20.53 4:53.61
7x7x7: 8:05.27 7:51.93 6:28.05 6:44.18 6:59.03
222bf: DNF DNF DNF
333bf: 4:21.44 5:21.41 DNF
3330h: 41.16 54.11 41.56 36.81 46.86
333mts: DNF 1:51.40 1:11.91 1:08.69 48.25
234: 1:59.68
2345: 4:31.69
magic: 1.72 1.53 1.46 3.18 1.43
mmagic: 4.33 8.78 4.56 6.65 9.68
clock: 14.59 15.63 15.30 12.68 17.83
mminx: 3:14.66 3:02.02 3:13.94 2:46.86 3:02.96
pminx: 11.33 14.77 DNF 13.41 15.06
sq1: 58.19 1:02.16 58.80 1:17.69 1:02.94


----------

